# Unable to Successfully ACCEPT offers



## Pragmatic (Jan 4, 2017)

Does anyone know if the Processor speed on smartphones is critical to grabbing offers before someone else gets them? No matter how fast I am as soon as the offer pops up someone else grabs it first!


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Are you getting the offers by fishing for waiting for a push notification?

In my experience, if you wait for the push notification the offer will not be there or will be impossible to grab.

When fishing, I am successful most of the time in grabbing the block. Have missed it a few times though.

g


----------



## Pragmatic (Jan 4, 2017)

Push notifications are always too late. 
Whenever I fish for offers, I always get a RED BAR, no matter how fast I am!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Pragmatic said:


> Does anyone know if the Processor speed on smartphones is critical to grabbing offers before someone else gets them? No matter how fast I am as soon as the offer pops up someone else grabs it first!


You can travel towards Moon on a Rocket or a Car or a Bicycle, does it make sense.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Pragmatic said:


> Push notifications are always too late.
> Whenever I fish for offers, I always get a RED BAR, no matter how fast I am!


If you aren't using wi-fi, you might try turning it on.

If you are using wi-fi, you might try turning it off.

Maybe there are a few milliseconds of latency on one of the networks which puts you at a slight disadvantage.

Or your market has 100 people sitting and refreshing every 1/2 second....

Either way, good luck.

g


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Pragmatic said:


> Does anyone know if the Processor speed on smartphones is critical to grabbing offers before someone else gets them? No matter how fast I am as soon as the offer pops up someone else grabs it first!


Join the club.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

wh somehow middlemanning the non-wh offers....grabbing them first,,, sending them out to select drivers as tho they are wh offers


----------



## petussy (Jan 11, 2017)

Pragmatic said:


> Does anyone know if the Processor speed on smartphones is critical to grabbing offers before someone else gets them? No matter how fast I am as soon as the offer pops up someone else grabs it first!


Did you do something wrong?

I've noticed that sometimes I get placed on a "time out" for something that happened.

The most recent example is I got a Customer Expectations letter, about a package I delivered being marked as missing, the next day I was unable to grab any offers.

A day later I was turned on again.

Sometimes I was given a "time out" and I don't know why, if thats what happened to you just try again in a few days


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

petwussy said:


> Did you do something wrong?
> 
> I've noticed that sometimes I get placed on a "time out" for something that happened.
> 
> ...


Make sense!


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

Bots...


----------



## GhostDaddy (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm having trouble getting blocks I get the notification about available blocks but when I try to see what times are available I get a message that says technical error 240 does anyone know what this means


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Been hearing about the 240 error a lot recently


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ya I've been getting the 240 error since the 13


----------

